# RC Byrd/Gallipolis dam



## GirthBrooks (May 2, 2012)

Anyone been having any luck up there lately ?I went there yesterday and didn't catch anyyhing but a cold. My buddy caught this pig on the only bite of the day.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hell of a bite!! Great Fish!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW!!! That is an awesome river 'eye.


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

Quality, not quantity.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

sure hope u released her


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful fish. I'm sure if it had been released he would have said so in his post.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

that one nice fish, did u put any scales on it?


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thats makes the river look great. Nice fish


----------



## GirthBrooks (May 2, 2012)

Wasn't mine to release or It would have been.


----------

